# Brittany Ridge Archery - Your Source for VaporTrail, Alpen Optics and Custom Tuning



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Brittany Ridge Archery is taking orders for VaporTrail archery products and Alpen Optics as well as offering personalized bow tuning. My approach is simple, provide personalized service and top of the line products at a fair price. 

I am a dealer and Staff Shooter for VaporTrail and Alpen Optics and offer some of the best prices on thier fine products. I also provide premium custom bow setup and tuning services with complete written reports. Being a National Advisory Staffer for GoldTip, I am also avialable to consult with you on selection of Gold Tip arrows avialable at your local dealer. 

My prices on Alpen Optics are lower than Lancaster Archery Supply and many other retailers. Some examples include Alpen Apex 8.5X50 at $299.99, Alpen Shasta Ridge 8.5X50 at $184.00 and Alpen Pro 8X42 at just $64.00. I carry the full line of Alpen products, (I use the excellent Teton 8.5X50's) email me for pricing on the model you are intrested in.(Shipping not included) 

VTX hybrid cam strings from VaporTrail are avialable for $21.50 and single cams for $28.00, email me for pricing on strings and cables for your bow. The Limbdriver Pro in black is avialable for just $74.00. (Shipping not included)

I have been working with archers in eastern PA and NJ in 2009 and look forward to working with you as well. Brittany Ridge Archery accepts cash, money orders and all major credit cards and we ship nationwide. Contact me at [email protected] or visit my website at: www.brittanyridgearchery.com


----------



## rocketsprockets (Mar 28, 2007)

*thumbs up for glock17*

good to see you up and running on this forum buddy. ive known les for years and hell never steer you wrong. straightforward, simple and honest approach to helping everyone out. great guy to deal with that puts pride into all he does, and a great friend to shoot with.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Marsh, I should have had you write the release..... 

Thanks for the support, positive comments from good archers and good guys like yourself are always welcome. 

Les


----------



## atg3rd (Dec 18, 2008)

*Very satisfied friend and customer.*

Les has tuned all of my bows and gives a very detailed report on all of his findings. As a friend and fellow shooting enthusiast it is also a pleasure to see and shoot with him. On a professional level Les wil always give you 100% and is a great representative of this sport. He always available to help the new guy and the seasoned archery.You can't go wrong with Les and Brittany Ridge for your shooting needs. Keep up the great work Les.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

*Great Archer and top notch bow tuner and string dealer*

I met Les this year on the 3d circuit and he is a very knowledgable and great archer. When it comes to tuning , he does a great job. You will get your bow back at nothing less than perfect. If you got a Hoyt and need it tuned, chances are you won't find a more knowledgable guy who takes his job serious and treats it like his own. Best wishes Les and keep up the good work.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

AT, thanks for the post, tuning your lefty bows is always fun. Its good to have the support of friends like you checking in on Archery Talk. 

John, thanks for the words, as good as you shot this year I am more happy to accept whatever credit you want to give out for your sucess this year, although I think your talent shooting foam had more to do with it. Getting Joe's Katera fixed right, now that was a challenge. 

Thanks again for the prop's guys.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Les its about time*

I have shot with Les for years and one thing I know he is real tunning freak ,things have to be just right he accepts nothing less, I have also bought some string and cable sets from Him ,and his prices are fair and probally the best you will find around!!! and bye the way he is a nice guy to, best of luck Les. Later Clyde


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Post from my partner*

Thanks for the support Clyde, good to see my partner chime in. Tuning freak, I prefer 'perfectionist". I will be in touch soon, I am thinking about a visit to my partners place for some venison shopping.

Thanks again brother.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

*More info on services and products from Brittany Ridge.*

I plan to have occasional limited time special offers on specific products, including sales on binoculars, spotting scopes, strings and cables and so on. 

To start things off I am going to give all Brittany Ridge Archery customers free shipping in the Lower 48 states on all Alpen Optics products from today until October 31st. 

Visit Alpen online at www.alpenoutdoor.com to view the product line and email at [email protected] for pricing.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Great and Honest guy, will always do you right. Passionate about a tuned bow and a great shooter.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Dave, dont forget to email me about when your off.

Les


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Kick it up*

Les there are plenty of deer around being real selective on which one I want to take this year, but when your ready give me a holler I am sure I can put you on a few nice ones later Clyde


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Great deals on optics, strings and cables and custom tuning (Hoyt's my specialty). Email me at [email protected] or PM me. 

Thanks, 

Les


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

ttt for les


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Great man to do the job! 

Good luck Les, we will see you this winter for the SE PA Indoor 3D shoots...


----------



## rocketsprockets (Mar 28, 2007)

*new slogan*

"Brittany Ridge Archery, where Les means more"

i like it.


----------



## MGHood (Sep 28, 2009)

*Vapor Trail Limb Driver Rest*

I need a Vapor Trail Limb Driver Rest for a split limb bow in black.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I will talk to you today and get the order placed. 

Thanks, 

Les


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

TTT on the night before the PA archery opener.....


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Ttt*

Well Les how did the opener go I am 2 for 2 now passed on three bucks so far take it easy later Clyde


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT for a great bowtuner and archer who is always willing to help fellow archers out. Keep up the good work Les.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the props Alfa, say hi to that lovely girl of yours for me. 

Clyde, partner, I have passed on several does and have a good buck on my trail cam but havent seen him yet. Fact is I havent hunted much, Brittany is still in LVH, I hope to bring her home tomorrow. I plan to get out Sat and some evenings. I will try to make a visit to your home turf at some point.... 

Everybody else, got great deals on strings and optics , just drop me a line.

Les


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Kick it up*

Kick it up good luck Les


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Important Clarification Regarding Alpen Optics*

I am posting this following a conversation with the folks at Alpen Optics. 

I want to clarify that I am a Dealer and Pro Staffer for Vaportrail. I am a Staff Shooter for Alpen Optics, I am not a brick and mortar dealer for Alpen. I can access, on a per request basis, all of Alpen's great products, I do not stock an physical inventory. I am not attempting to compete with Alpen's retailers on a volume or internet sales basis. I am intrested in representing my sponsor and helping archers I know here on AT and in the tournament community access the fine optics I use myself. 

I just wanted to make that distinction known as I understand some concerns were raised by a few Alpen retailers. Sorry for any confusion, I should have been more thoughtful in the way I wrote my first post. 

My thanks again to Tony and all the folks at Alpen for thier sponsorship and support in 2009. I look forward to working with you all in 2010. 

Les


----------

